# [H] Forge World Bits, books and more for Sale [W] $$$ or possibly trade



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a new bits store open and unlike others, not only are there bits for sale, but I do accept trade based on retail for retail for bits I do not have.

www.resinforge.com


----------

